# Hey guys a lil help here...



## nooby7 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey everyone im new here. Just want to get some feedback.

I dont know much about s13's. Im just here to get a bit of the pros and cons about them.

I would surch and take my time and study it all, but im in a bit in a rush.

So yea.

It would be nice to get a bit of the history and pros and cons. Like on engine manegment on a sr20 and how to get it to pass smog, if not then wat do i do?

I just need a bunch of info.

"no im not buying one because of the trend, ive decided to take a new turn and check out nissans. Im a Subaru nerd its all I know."

Please excuse my poor grammar...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I would answer but im in a bit of a rush


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

Joel said:


> I would answer but im in a bit of a rush


fucking histerical. lol.


----------

